# Fungus on Ann magnolia



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

A few weeks ago I was told my magnolia had a fungus because the bottom leaves had black spots. I bought some fungicide for black spot. Believe it was called copper fungicide. Now weeks later those leaves look like this. Anyone able to help what's going on.


----------

